# wood chipper optns for Kubota B3030



## Jean-Paul (Feb 21, 2011)

ello guys,

good to find you. 

I leave in greece athens and i would like to add a wood chipper to my tractor., do you know any cheap reliable eu products ?

thank you so much


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jean! Unsure if you can get them there or not but I hear great things about the Chinese made chipper from Jinma. They sure sound like a well made unit for the money. If you are considering used, you might check out craigslist http://athens.craigslist.gr/ if availible in your area.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Feb 21, 2011)

hi good to find you !! chinese eh ?

the price diffreence is huge. i have bumped into finland Yunkari product but it is way too expensive


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think that pretty much everything related to tractors is going to be expensive, perhaps more expensive than it needs to be. You go and look at John Deeres for instance, and every little thing is weighed out on a scale, and calculator functions are punched in with great anticipation. Dealers and retailers of tractor goods check in on their retirement investment portfolio when a custemer comes in to look at such things as wood chippers!:lmao: Your best bet is to keep looking for a used machine. Not sure of the market over there, but here in the US, there are some good deals to be had, if you're patient.


----------



## machold (Jun 11, 2010)

Check Italy, they make good stuff, or Czech Republic, Slovakia, Poland.


----------

